# DOTA2 - Anyone?



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know a while back i was in a thread about some people playing LoL. Was wondering if anyone plays DOTA 2.


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/game-up/610621-dota-2-a.html


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks mate. YOu can close this =)


----------

